# The Painted Pitbull Project



## Good ToThe Bone (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone - I'm a freelance artist in Portland,OR and I just launched The Painted Pitbull Project on Kickstarter.com www.kickstarter.com/projects/1621849365/the-painted-pitbull-project-portrait-of-a-good-dog 
I'm trying to raise funds to create a series of portraits of pitbulls in shelters and rescues that would then be auctioned off to raise funds for those shelters. I can use all the help I can get promoting this so please help me spread the word - contributors will receive artwork for their donations!
Many Thanks!!!
Rebecca


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

cool idea. G/L


----------

